# Poly pex fittings



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

What's the consensus on using poly pex fittings in a standard baseboard heat loop. I have always thought it's was probably not a good idea. But I've seen them used on jobs that I did only the plumbing and not the heat. All the ones I've seen used the ss cinch clamps.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

paultheplumber1 said:


> What's the consensus on using poly pex fittings in a standard baseboard heat loop. I have always thought it's was probably not a good idea. But I've seen them used on jobs that I did only the plumbing and not the heat. All the ones I've seen used the ss cinch clamps.


I would never use them in heating. Baseboard would be the worst due to it being the highest temp system. Even if rep said it was approved I would not.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Do the poly fittings have an O2 barrier? If not they shouldn't be used


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> What's the consensus on using poly pex fittings in a standard baseboard heat loop. I have always thought it's was probably not a good idea. But I've seen them used on jobs that I did only the plumbing and not the heat. All the ones I've seen used the ss cinch clamps.


Uponor(Wirsbo) uses them for most of their fittings


Otobeme said:


> I would never use them in heating. Baseboard would be the worst due to it being the highest temp system. Even if rep said it was approved I would not.


Have you seen the torture tests they do on them. Thats all I use. No need to worry about the cracking in half like the brass does. Uponor(Wirsbo) infloor manifolds use them.


mrjasontgreek said:


> Do the poly fittings have an O2 barrier? If not they shouldn't be used


For how small of surface area it is, it doesn't matter.


----------

